# World's best beach city



## SkokieSwift (Nov 20, 2005)

Chicago's pretty nice (between May and October)...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't think San Diego's the Best beach city and i live here. I think i'd have to go with Cancun, it's probably not the best "City" , but it probably has the best beach i've ever been to. it's i think 20km of staight beach with the brightest, cleanest and softest sand i've ever felt, it's really nice.


----------



## Kilpué (Jul 2, 2005)

The best is Vina del Mar, Chile!!!


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Rio!


This thread is a joke...

Where is Rio, Cancun, Sydney, Barcelona, Cape Town etc...any of those are much better than the ones in the pool


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Miami


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

Chicargo looks ok but not impressed with a freeway running between the beach and skyline, is there much surf?


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Zandvoort 
because of Rio, Miami etc I can only dream. We don't all have the luck to live in a sunny country...


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

All of them+ Barcelona, Sydney, Rio etc.


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

My list: (Only cities that I have travelled to)
1)Recife, Brazil
2)Barcelona, Spain
3)Vitória/Vila Velha, Brazil
4)Salvador, Brazil
5)Naples, Italy
6)Balneário Camboriú, Brazil
7)New York, USA
8)Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (the city that I live and where I was born)
9)Miami, USA
10)New London/Groton, USA
11)Panama City, USA
12)Boston, USA
13)João Pessoa, Brazil


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

railway stick said:


> Scheveningen, The Hague, the Netherlands.


You can't beat Scheveningen

"Oh oh Den Haag, mooie stad achter de duinen"


----------



## GlobalJoe (Sep 11, 2004)

Since the title of the Poll is " World´s best beach city" and not "world best city beach"
I´ll go with Barcelona


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

Goldcoast/Miami 4 sure.

P.


----------



## SoulvisionQ1 (Jan 14, 2006)

The GC, its the sand that matters... hey, even Hawaii imports north stradbroke island's sand. The largest exporter of sand in the world is in South East Queensland.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

sauble beach!  population...1000 lol (second largest fresh water beach in the world)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

If you're looking for great cities with great beaches you would have to say Sydney, Cape Town, Rio, Miami.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 16, 2005)

*Auckland*

Auckland New Zealand has a pretty fantastic beach setting. We have it all from rugged black sand west coast surf beaches, through to golden calm clear calm beaches. You name it we got it, exotic tropical islands, volcanic islands, marine reserves etc...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wilko said:


> Chicargo looks ok but not impressed with a freeway running between the beach and skyline, is there much surf?


No, it is on a lake, not the ocean so the waves are much smaller.

I'm still reeling in shock that someone earlier voted for the Hague!! :eek2: 
My vote goes to Rio. Gold Coast looks a bit bland in comparison.


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

Sydney, Rio, Gold Coast


----------



## BillyBTall (Feb 8, 2006)

Being a California native I have to say the best beach is Surf City, USA, Huntington Beach, CA!!


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

What about Newport Beach?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This is my Top ten World´s best beach city without any specific order:

*Rio de Janeiro
*Gold Coast
*Durban
*Miami
*Sydney
*Recife
*Fortaleza
*Salvador
*Cancun
*Acapulco

kay:


----------



## Theo Loizou (Mar 14, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> SD, Honolulu top the list.


yeah i agree totally


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Taller said:


> No, it is on a lake, not the ocean so the waves are much smaller.
> 
> I'm still reeling in shock that someone earlier voted for the Hague!! :eek2:
> My vote goes to Rio. Gold Coast looks a bit bland in comparison.



Actually, Lake Michigan has quite a bit of surf, especially when it faces north. Chicago's great lakes beaches are much warmer and have greater surf than those bordering north.











This pic shows well how Chicago beaches are built to face the northern waves
















































































from the Michigan side of the lake


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Deffinettley Rio de Janeiro
Its the only real metropolis (over 10 million people) that has a beach lifestyle as recreation 24-7


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Deffinettley Rio de Janeiro
Its the only real metropolis (over 10 million people) that manages to pulsate and to have a recreational beach lifestyle in the world


----------

